# breakfast ideas



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Does it have to be a breakfasty type food (that we, humans, think of as specifically breakfast??) 

My dogs enjoy things like sardines, turkey (ground or drumsticks), pork tenderloin, brown rice, bananas, green beans, broccoli (causes gas! Watch out! :lol, barley, millet, spinach, green peppers, apples, etc...

I know it's not traditionally breakfast stuff but my dogs haven't complained!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Plain yogurt or a little bit of natural peanutbutter are a favorite in my house.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine get much the same for breakfast as for supper! In fact, supper is more likely to be something freshly prepared like scrambled eggs - first thing in the morning it is all I can do to line the bowls up and take the food out of the fridge ...


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

if dogs occasionally like fish, what's the most well-liked kind?


----------



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

Salmon is a really good choice, full of fatty goodness and Omega-3!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Do remember that salmon should be cooked. Mine love mackerel, and canned sardines, too.


----------

